# 300€ Reisegutschein bei Novasol zu gewinnen



## Werbung (2. Juni 2016)

werbung​
300€ Reisegutschein bei Novasol zu gewinnen​
Der Ferienhausanbieter Novasol bietet derzeit an, an einer Umfrage zu seiner Webseite teilzunehmen. 

Hier geht es zur Umfrage:
http://www.novasol-fishing.de/partner/gewinnspiele/umfrage-und-gewinnspiel/

Zu gewinnen gibt es natürlich auch etwas, und zwar einen Reisegutschein im Wert von 300€ für den nächsten Angelurlaub!


----------

